# How does your vet treat hot spots?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's been a really really long time since I had to deal with a hotspot. My bridge boy who I lost 2.5 years ago, is the only Golden I've had so far that has gotten a hotspot.

Treatment was similiar-the Vet shaved the area, gave him a shot and a cream to put on it. Since it's been so long, I can't remember what either of them were. He was also put on antibiotics.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My boy gets serious hot spots on the wrong food and fortunately I've been able to control them through careful diet. So you may want to consider an food change. I use a salmon based food and it has done wonders for him. Good luck they are no fun


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles for about three years go massive hot spots, she had become chicken intolerant. Sadly it is really hard to find food that has no chicken in it even if the packaging class the food rabbit or salmon so it took a long time to do a food trail to find out what her intolerance was to. By the way chicken intolerance is common. 

Vet treated with antibiotics, shaved the area and gave me a spray. I got so good at dealing with these I just shaved the area when I found them put on her cone and start the antibiotics she got them so often my vet gave me the antibiotics to have on hand. For really bad times when she was also itchy I had prednisone on hand or used Benadryl.

Then I found a food that had no Chicken at all in any form many foods have chicken cartilage of some ingredients that were preserved using chicken fat. I use pinnacle duck and sweet potato. We are now at almost a year with no hot spots. Finding the root cause can save you years of frustration and years of suffering them from your dog. Sparkles actually puts her own cone on she had to wear it so much. We hold it out and she puts her head in lol Good luck and sorry your pup is going thru this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My current two Goldens are eating Salmon, they're on Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, they also get a daily fish oil tablet.

Neither of them have had a hotspot yet, my bridge boy was the only one that ever got one. That was before I started feeding the PPP SSS.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

My last golden got a shot every June to prevent hot spots. Helped so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie (RIP) used to get hotspots in the spring when she still had her winter coat and the weather was warm & wet. Usually the vet shaved the area, gave her a shot and some topical ointment. If I caught it early I could treat myself but they tend to spread fast.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steroid injection( due to pill form pred doesnt work for him) and antibiotics.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I typically treat my own. We don't really get them much, except maybe one in the summer when we are swimming a lot. If it is severe, antibiotics and pred.

Topical: GOLD BOND, GOLD BOND, GOLD BOND.... Works like a charm!!!

Or Domoboro powder with a touch of water and pack it every few hours. It dries it up quickly. Also E-collar (lamp shade) if they can lick, scratch, or get to it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The one and only time Tesia got a hot spot, my vet gave me a medicated soap to clean it with called Hibitaine (I think, or something like that). Worked like a charm.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy has never had a hot spot but my last guy did. The vet gave me a small shaker bottle with a powder that cleared it up right away. But on the forum I've heard of using Gold Bond powder, I bet is was very similar stuff.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks all. It sounds as if the treatment he got is similar to everyone elses
I am now weaning him off the Prednisone pills (vet said to give every other day before stopping)


----------

